# Pure Balance?



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Liam is currently on Purina Kitten Chow and I want to switch him to a healthier food as I have heard Purina is basically garbage. Today I purchased Pure Balance because it seemed like a really good food brand. It has chicken as the first ingredient and higher fiber content compare to his Purina food. I want to make the change gradually, but is this a good food brand? My eventual goal is to have him on a mix of Pure Balance, 4Health, Blue Buffalo, and Hedgehog Complete along with some mealworms and the occasional vegetable. But going back to the original question, is Pure Balance a good food for a hedgehog. I'll attach some pictures of the ingredients and analysis.


----------



## Honeytastic (May 17, 2015)

I'm not an expert, but I've doing my research as well, so I thought I'd help you out. You should out the following two stickies in this same forum:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

Based on the 1st sticky, your food seems very good! The only bad thing in it is the "animal fat", but everything else including the percentages seems correct for a hedgie's diet.


----------

